# IBS and Paroxetine



## amaurybf (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have been diagnosed IBS-D for about 10 years and I took Paroxetine 20mg/day for 5 years. It's been miraculous for me as I could do whatever I wanted during the 5 years (travelling, studying, working) without ANY symptoms but the side effects. Now the paroxetine doesn't work anymore bc I took it for a long time so the effects tend to decrease. That's why I am trying new antidepressants that could have the same effects as Paroxetine on my tummy, though I know antidepressant are not the best answers for IBS.

Therefore, my question is: If Paroxetine doesn't work anymore for me, does it mean that any antidepressants won't work anymore for me?

I am quite nervous as I don't know how to deal with my severe symptoms these days.

If anyone knows the answer, let me know!

Cheers


----------



## lithium (Oct 9, 2015)

No it does not mean that any antidepressants won't work for you. There are many other ADs left.


----------

